# depositors



## josemiller (May 18, 2018)

between offshore banks and digital banks/emi, which one would be better for someone who wanted to deposit a lot of money and i mean a lot of money? which one would be more financially stable, secure maybe even insured like fdic. which one has more advantages for heavy depositors? which bank has more pros than cons? im all ears.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Up to you to do your due diligence regarding any financial institution you are planning on using. And it's not just the bank you have to investigate - take a good, hard look at the stability of the government of the country in which the financial institution is located and any and all forms of insurance on accounts and banks in the country. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

